# Help with building cabinet



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I would like some suggestion on what to do with this. It was in my shop when I moved into it and my wife would like me to make it into a cabinet for her to store her sawing supply's in. It is 88 1/2 " tall and 44 1?4" wide. The sides are about 11" deep. There is no top, bottom or back for it. I was thinking of using pocket screws to attach the cross board and the 2 upright boards between the doors together. I was going to use 3/4" birch plywood for the top and bottom and for the back. What would be the best way to attach the top, bottom and back to this? if you see on the pictures with the side is the temp in my shop (32 degrees F) right now so it would be hard to glue anything larger together. I do have a biscuit joiner and routers. I will attach a inside shelf across behind the front cross board and all the rest of the shelf's I would like to make adjustable and have a shelf bin gauge tool to do that. Any help would be much appreciated. 
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> I would like some suggestion on what to do with this. It was in my shop when I moved into it and my wife would like me to make it into a cabinet for her to store her sawing supply's in. It is 88 1/2 " tall and 44 1?4" wide. The sides are about 11" deep. There is no top, bottom or back for it. I was thinking of using pocket screws to attach the cross board and the 2 upright boards between the doors together. I was going to use 3/4" birch plywood for the top and bottom and for the back. What would be the best way to attach the top, bottom and back to this? if you see on the pictures with the side is the temp in my shop (32 degrees F) right now so it would be hard to glue anything larger together. I do have a biscuit joiner and routers. I will attach a inside shelf across behind the front cross board and all the rest of the shelf's I would like to make adjustable and have a shelf bin gauge tool to do that. Any help would be much appreciated.
> Allen


repair the front...
rabbet and dado everything that you can...
1/2" ply for the back...
in addition to the pocket screws.. face screw when ever possible..
as for glue... make a drop cloth tent w/ a small electric heater for the glue ups...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> There is no top, bottom or back for it


Well, you know what you need. Actually, it sounds like it would be fun to put that thing back together.

1/2 inch birch for the back.
Like Stick said, use dadoes, or pocket screws if they won't be seen.

I would get the measurements off of the front and rebuild the cabinet to fit. Maybe make it a tad less than the width of the front. You can come back later and cut the side flush to the front frame.

Good luck. Post some pics. I like pics.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess if I suggested the fireplace, I'd be in the minority?
It looks like old-from-the-lumberyard D. Fir, with knots at that.
Sorry; hate to be a party poop but it's just an old softwood relic.
Too many times I've tried to make a purse out of a pig's ear...it was still a pig's ear.
No criticism intended; just being realistic.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*use the best parts*

I would cut up the best parts and make what you can per the sizes left.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

First I would measure where I would be putting it. Remember you will have to put a base on it. Deduct the height of the base and then you have the size of the cabinet box you need to build. 

Next build a cabinet box that size , with a top, bottom ,back and a middle shelf all dadoed in. Then carefully take apart the face frame,clean them up and sand off the old finish and cut dadoes/rabits into the face frame to fit the box you just made. If the new box is shorter than the existing face frame, you can rip down the middle cross piece to shorten the overall height, Then fit the doors,sand and finish, reinstall the hardware and build a base to set it on. Looks Like you have some extra material standing up there to use if needed.

You may want to start with new material and just build a new cabinet, it is going to be more work to save this one, but if it has some sort of nostalgic value then go for it.

But get some heat in there , it is hard to work in the cold. Good luck. 

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"You may want to start with new material and just build a new cabinet, it is going to be more work to save this one,..."_
Phew! I thought I was a voice in the wilderness.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would probably just use 3/4 x 3/4 strips of wood in the corners and to lay the base onto and to hold up the top. Cross screw through them into the sides and into the back side of the front. You could go back and glue them later when it warms up if needed. As pointed out it probably isn't worth putting a lot of time or effort into.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *I guess if I suggested the fireplace, *I'd be in the minority?
> It looks like old-from-the-lumberyard D. Fir, with knots at that.
> Sorry; hate to be a party poop but it's just an old softwood relic.
> Too many times I've tried to make a purse out of a pig's ear...it was still a pig's ear.
> No criticism intended; just being realistic.


*YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!!!! *
there's art in that cabinet..
repaired and oiled and his wife will have what she wants...

I see the merit too...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If you look around, there should be a lot of images on Google where folks have re-purposed old stuff. Some even beat 'em up even more. Especially, if your lady wants it painted. I think this would be an ideal candidate to rebuild, beat up the new stuff, paint it white, then paint it a color of choice. Then sand through some of the top coat to reveal the white below it.

There are examples of how to do it on You Tube and elsewhere.

Put some clear on it and set it for all to see.

How to Faux-Age Painted Wood Furniture | This Old House

How to Paint Wood Furniture With an Aged Look : How-To : DIY Network

How to Distress Furniture | Easy Crafts and Homemade Decorating & Gift Ideas | HGTV

And on, and on...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If I wanted distressed furniture, I'd have cats...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> If I wanted distressed furniture, I'd have cats...


Sons do it almost as well, and i found their odor less offensive than cats... 

earl


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I think that it was a built in library from an old country school. My wife likes it so I will try to get it back together. It is for the sun room we build for her sewing room and she said she only wants antiques in it and I guess I must be one because she lets me in.I like the tent idea Stick. I need to get a ceiling in my shop because it has a tall ceiling in it with ridge vent in the top so any heat I put in just goes out now. It may get to 50 Saturday so should be able to work on it some.
Allen


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> If I wanted distressed furniture, I'd have cats...


"Interior desecrators and professional downholsterers," I recently heard cats described as


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My cat heard that Andy and won't speak to me.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...until dinner time, Herb.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Update on this project. We had a nice week end (temps in the high 40's) so was able to get the front all together with heat lamps on the glue/pocket screw spots. We now have rain and ice and snow on the way with temps going back down in the low 20's again but have some planing to do on the sides and holes to drill for the shelves.
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your a hearty soul Allen, I think my refer is set around 40 degrees. My hands don't work well in those temps anymore.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> If I wanted distressed furniture, I'd have cats...


for other than Rick...



RainMan1 said:


> I'm so exciting my cat actually got bored and left me .


if you get a cat you'd likely never get rid of it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> Update on this project. We had a nice week end (temps in the high 40's) so was able to get the front all together with heat lamps on the glue/pocket screw spots. We now have rain and ice and snow on the way with temps going back down in the low 20's again but have some planing to do on the sides and holes to drill for the shelves.
> Allen


Hi Allen,

How did the cabinet come out? Have you had time to work on it since the Holidays.

I am interested in how it finished out.
Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> How did the cabinet come out? Have you had time to work on it since the Holidays.
> 
> ...


I did get the shelf pin hole, biscuit holes and pocket holes done the day after Christmas and put up a screened tent with blankets over it so I can get heat in there for gluing. this weekend we had some nice weather so I got the sides glued on. 
Allen


----------

